

Accelsor Takes Web Sites From Prototype to Publish in Zero Steps - brackin
http://voices.allthingsd.com/20110328/early-adopter-accelsor-takes-web-sites-from-prototype-to-publish-in-zero-steps/

======
brackin
The Founders are awesome and it's quite an intriguing idea, whether it can
stack up is yet to be decided I suppose.

~~~
Herwig
I see some serious potential. This could allow people to make their ideas come
to life or at least increase the amount of nicer designed sites and personal
websites.

